# Just one of many reasons..........



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 15, 2015)

.......why you should *NEVER* ride a Harley. They tend to make you do stupid things. 

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/watch-harley-davidson-rider-crash-215136813.html


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 15, 2015)

been ridin forever. stupid is as stupid does. bikes, saws, etc have sweet f' all to do w/it. thanks for sharin tho. watched twice, just to laugh again...


----------

